# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا > سوال: android studio

## Hossein8867

با سلام.من اندروید استودیو را نصب کرده ام و آن را در حالت run as administrator اجرا میکنم.زمانی که میخوام sdk ها را توسط sdk manager نصب کنم با اینکه آی پی ام را عوض میکنم اجازه نصب بهم داده نمیشه و ارور میده.لطفا بفرمایید چطور میتونم sdk ها را نصب کنم؟

----------


## [younes]

چه اروری میده ؟

----------


## Hossein8867

> چه اروری میده ؟


این اروری هستش که میده

error.jpg

----------


## [younes]

این یعنی اینترنت شما به اندازه ی کافی سریع نیست یا مشکلی در ارتباط شما با سرور وجود داره و بسته ها گم می شوند.
 بهتره از یه روش دیگه برای دور زدن تحریم گوگل استفاده کنید.

----------


## Hossein8867

> این یعنی اینترنت شما به اندازه ی کافی سریع نیست یا مشکلی در ارتباط شما با سرور وجود داره و بسته ها گم می شوند.
>  بهتره از یه روش دیگه برای دور زدن تحریم گوگل استفاده کنید.


سلام سرعت اینترنتم رو از 1 مگ به 10 مگ تبدیل کردم و روش اتصالم را تغییر دادم ولی باز هم همان مشکل را دارم.به نظر شما اگر از آی پی اختصاصی استفاده کنم می تواند مفید باشد؟

----------


## [younes]

نمیدونم . اما طبق این توضیحات پیش برید شاید مشکل حل بشه.

----------


## albert666

slm age telegram  dariinn wasatoon befrestamm taghriiban  rar shude 13 gige  update alan

----------


## jojoba2010

گروه زیر برای برنامه نویسان آندروید با زبان #C ایجاد کردیم (Xamarin)
لینک زیر را در مرورگر گوشی که دارای telegram هست باز کنید بعد بصورت اتوماتیک در تلگرام شما گروه باز می شود و می توانید فعالیت کنید.https://telegram.me/jojoba2010

----------


## Hossein8867

> slm age telegram  dariinn wasatoon befrestamm taghriiban  rar shude 13 gige  update alan


ba salam.bale id telegramam hamin hossein8867 hastesh.

----------

